# [SOLVED] Pesky exclamation mark?



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a problem with my HP laptop - windows7 operating system.
When I access my wireless connections - each of them have a yellow circle with a black exclamation mark even when I am connected - a pesky exclamation mark. My computer will show several unsecure sites with 4-5 bars (but with the exclamation mark). When I try to access any of these sites - by selecting them and selecting connect - they search for the connection for approximately a minute or so - then the computer goes back to the wireless list without connecting - with no indication why. When I access my built in wireless lan card - The indication is that it is working properly.I think there is some confliction - but don't know how to repair it. I have updated drivers - I have disabled an enabled wireless connection - nothing changes. Anybody have any answers?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Does the Ethernet retain Internet connectivity?

What wifi device do you have?


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

I have no problem retaining an internet connect - I am presently in a hotel and have purchased their attwifi for a day. There is an eclamation mark by the connection list. No matter where I am or how many connections are available - The exclamation mark is alongside each available connection. I would prefer to use an unsecured free wifi 
connection - but as I mentioned before - their signals are excellent - most are 4 and 5 bars - but the laptop will not connect with these connection sites - Why is that?
When I go to the local library - I have no problem connecting with their wifi system - although the connection still has the yellow circle with black exclamation indicator alongside the connection site. Is there a conflict between the different sites - one trying to outdo the other? Is there anyway I can program the computer to only recognize the site I want to use? I have already set it up to connect automatically to the present site that I am using. And like I said when I am in my Motor home and there are unsecured sites available with 4 and 5 bars - the laptop and my PC in the motorhome will not connect to these sites. It's driving me bonkers. The card I have is a Atheros AR9285 802.1 1b/g/n wifi adapter in my HP laptop running windows 7- 32 ultimate. I have wificity adapter available - have installed and enabled and disabled the Atheros - didn't make any difference - so went back to the built in Atheros adapter. Sure would like to get rid of the exclamation mark and be able to hook up to the free sites - help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

It sounds like a signal strength issue to me.

Run this app - http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/netsh_lan_wlan_01-12-2010_jcgriff2_.exe

Two notepads will open. Zip them up and attach to post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

OK- You lost me - have no idea what you want me to do - Will this rectify the exclamaion mark problem?


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Hope this helps


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

I attached the files - Don't know if this helps


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Is your internet set to, home network or a public network?


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Public network


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Hp had me update the bios -softpaq.exe - uninstall and autodetect drivers for both the atheros and Realtek adators - no change - still have the exclamation mark on all wireless connection sites within range. Still can connect to the library site even tho it has an exclamation mark alongside it also. There are several other unsecure sites that have the same bar strenght as the library - but can not connect to them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

You are connected to SSID "Unfiltered Access, Over 18" with 82% signal.

I see another with similar name at 82% and 2 others with 38% and 10% signal strength.

The signal strength may not be enough to connect. Just because the exclamation point is present does not ensure connectivity. According to the files you provided, there should be some connections without the exclamation points listed.

Try repositioning the laptop. As for the reason why you cannot connect to all - you'll have to ask the IP providers.


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

There are some here but can't connect to those either. Why is there an exclamation mark - doesn't that indicate that there is a problem with the connection or the laptop. I know when I am home with our in house network - I never see the exclamation marks on any wireless sites outside of our home whether they have a strong signal or not. Went over to a local motel - sat outside in car and hooked up to their unsecure site - The site had the exclamation mark also. I just want to get rid of the exclamation marks to see if it will make a difference and allow me to access sites with four and five bars - indicating excellent signals - that are unsecure in the area. This site I am using is $10 per day.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

The exclamation marks next to the SSID mean the connection is unsecured. 

There is no way to get rid of them... nor is there a need to do so. It is part of Windows.

As for the reasons why you can connect to certain unsecured sites, but not others -- you would have to ask the owner of the unsecured wifi.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

Thank you very much - Hp has instructed me to do a few other things - They seen to think that I will be able to get rid of them - but if that's all it is - I am good with that. Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

If HP is instructing you to install the HP Wireless Manager, I would strongly advise against it. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## juniorfan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

I am going to leave things the way they are Thanks
Juniorfan


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Pesky exclamation mark?*

OK.

Good Luck to you...

jcgriff2

`


----------

